# (SOLVED)Laptop Lenovo ThinkPad T550 Hibernate issues



## golpemortal (Sep 15, 2019)

I got myself a new laptop that can support FreeBSD and the installed went ok but I had to do some extra work with the Intell video as it was not installed out of the box but, about 25 minutes later and some reading I was able to get it configured and all is well. Now onto the next problem which I can't pinpoint the issue yet.

1-)  The ThinkPad T550 goes to hibernate as configured but the issue that I been having is bringing it back online and sometimes it does but, for the most part, it will not and I cannot find a solution for this issue. and I am hoping that someone out here can provide me some guidance.

2-) The other issue got to do with "Fn key" sometimes people/users make mistake on the keyboard and I am one of them. When I hit Ctrl or I think, I mistakenly hit Fn key and for some reason that is the shortcut key to hibernate Why? I have no clue.

I noticed that the Laptop will come online when using battery but will Not come online when charging.



```
/etc/sysctl.conf

hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3
hw.syscons.sc_no_suspend_vtswitch=1
dev.acpi_ibm.0.events=1
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3
hw.usb.no_suspend_wait=1
hw.pci.do_power_suspend=0
hw.pci.do_power_resume=1
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver=3

/boot/loader.conf

kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
hw.pci.do_power_nodriver="3"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.ahcich.0.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.1.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.2.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.3.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.4.pm_level="5"
hint.ahcich.5.pm_level="5"
#start drm
drm.i915.enable_rc6="7"
drm.i915.semaphores="1"
drm.i915.intel_iommu_enabled="1"
drm.i915.enable_fbc="1"
# End drm
fuse_load="YES"
loader_logo="beastie"

/etc/rc.conf


hostname="keo.local"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
ifconfig_em0="inet XXX.XXX.XXX.30 netmask 255.255.255.0"
zfs_enable="YES"
kld_list="/boot/modules/drm.ko /boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
fusefs_load="YES"
```


----------

